# Karcher KMR1700 - For sale



## cleansweep

350 Hours- All Owner Operated
Runs on Gas and Propane 
150 Hrs left on main broom
Rear tire just changed-- 300 hrs remaining
Located in Woodstock, Ontario.
519-532-5162


----------



## lawnkale

exactly what im looking for...how much? any way to ship to indiana


----------



## Grassman09

Im headed that way in the next week what you wanna pay.


----------



## cleansweep

Lawnkale- you can call me to discuss, but you would also need to sort out the customs as well as freight.


----------

